# Paddy Hopkirk seats



## prjkt84 (Jan 9, 2009)

I just got a seat of front bucket seats from a customer where i work. I dont know much about them , They say Paddy Hopkirk and below that they say carrera recliner. . Any seat guru's know what these are, worth in good condition? pics up in the morning.. btw these were FREE









_Modified by prjkt84 at 8:22 PM 2-20-2010_


_Modified by prjkt84 at 8:22 PM 2-20-2010_


----------



## prjkt84 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Paddy Hopkirk seats (prjkt84)*


----------



## Run_Rabbit_Run (Apr 8, 2009)

Well Paddy Hopkirk was a great racing driver and most famous for running mini's and being able to do amazing things with them. From what Ive read he tried his hand at product endorsement fater he was done racing. So these seats can be compared to all the Lance Armstrong Branded products out there and such.
I dont believe they were very popular because there was better stuff out there for less money at the time. So they might not be worth to much money. But if you find the right person( A Mini driver) they might give a fair amount of money for it.


----------



## prjkt84 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: (Run_Rabbit_Run)*

Thank you . most people dont dig around to help out. im going to get them re done is leather or something. then maybe sell or keep. thanks again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (prjkt84)*

If you are interested in selling or trading before you recover them, let me know. Thanks.


----------

